# Anyone know how to contact Nakheel?



## listerd (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi I have been trying to contact Nakheel to enquiry about service charges that I owe, (I am a landlord Discovery Gardens) but the number of Nakheel just says that this number no longer works. I know that Nakheel is barely a company anymore and I am sympathetic to this - but does anyone know if they exist still and a way to get hold of an entity that is working as Nakheel or who is in control of the service charges at Nakheel?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm sure if you pull your pants down and bend over, someone from Nakheel will be in touch straight away, they never miss an opportunity to screw someone over.


----------



## listerd (Feb 28, 2009)

funny! Yeah, your probably v right there...

But still I guess I need to speak to someone - without sounding too sacrasctic here - but do they actually even exist anymore - I mean, anyone reading this, have you been in touch with anyone from there recently - if so please can I have the contact number? Thanks!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

listerd said:


> funny! Yeah, your probably v right there...
> 
> But still I guess I need to speak to someone - without sounding too sacrasctic here - but do they actually even exist anymore - I mean, anyone reading this, have you been in touch with anyone from there recently - if so please can I have the contact number? Thanks!


Yes - But your best off attending there office, as you will got fobbed off if you casll them.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dozza said:


> Yes - But your best off attending there office, as you will got fobbed off if you casll them.


Completely agree. The only way to resolve any sort of problem here is to simply walk into the company's office and refusing to leave until the problem is sorted out. It is highly recommended to take a lot patience with you on the day!


----------



## listerd (Feb 28, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Completely agree. The only way to resolve any sort of problem here is to simply walk into the company's office and refusing to leave until the problem is sorted out. It is highly recommended to take a lot patience with you on the day!


So they simply dont have a phone number?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is still a nakheel office that is down by Ibn Battuta mall. I drive past it quite a bit. There are people still coming in and out of the doors. 

We got notices like ?? five months ago that nakheel was no longer handling our apartments and that any issues and concerns would be addressed to another company. I didnt keep the letter as I have long ago decided that the leaking ceiling, sewer smells, ballast of lights blowing up, ants and roaches, and all the other things were useless to try and get fixed. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

listerd said:


> So they simply dont have a phone number?


Yes they do have a number (Many different one's), but you are wasting your time calling them.

Just go to there office & your query/issue will be answered/resolved much quicker


----------



## canucktealover (Aug 27, 2010)

*Nakheel Number*



listerd said:


> Hi I have been trying to contact Nakheel to enquiry about service charges that I owe, (I am a landlord Discovery Gardens) but the number of Nakheel just says that this number no longer works. I know that Nakheel is barely a company anymore and I am sympathetic to this - but does anyone know if they exist still and a way to get hold of an entity that is working as Nakheel or who is in control of the service charges at Nakheel?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Try 8006267. Or check their web site.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

listerd said:


> So they simply dont have a phone number?


I would imagine that they do but that won't really solve your problem if no one picks up the phone. It may sound like you are going to a lot of trouble for something that could be sorted out over the phone but such is the way of life here - unless you physically turn up somewhere, you are likely to be ignored and your problem won't ever be resolved.


----------



## kudubai (Nov 23, 2010)

They have an office in the Palm Jumeirah area. Big signboard from Al Sufouh leads up to the Nakheel office. Basically as useless as any other Dubai World Company but do drop in and try your luck!


----------



## quadruplator (Nov 23, 2010)

*ex nakheel*



listerd said:


> Hi I have been trying to contact Nakheel to enquiry about service charges that I owe, (I am a landlord Discovery Gardens) but the number of Nakheel just says that this number no longer works. I know that Nakheel is barely a company anymore and I am sympathetic to this - but does anyone know if they exist still and a way to get hold of an entity that is working as Nakheel or who is in control of the service charges at Nakheel?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Try calling Customer Service on 04 390-3367, 04 363-0595 or 04 363-0508
But better to speak with someone in personal at Customer Service at the Nakheel Sales Center on Al Sufouh road opposite Knowledge Village or just before Palm Jumeriah.
There you can take a number and you will be served. If you get there first think, they'll probably see you by 4pm...
Keep in mind they had over 4000 expat staff working for them last year. Today they have 450 staff of superior quality and intellect...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

guys why is everybody telling the OP to just drop in to a nakheel office, he is an EXPAT IN JAPAN, so not so easy to just drop in


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think alot of posters assume even though it has japan, that the poster is in the uae.


----------



## canucktealover (Aug 27, 2010)

lynxgirl

Why are you so unhappy? For me, the jury is still out but everyone I meet says they love it and I was starting to think I was the only one who wasn't so sure. How long have you been here?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do a search for the how long do you plan to stay thread. My five month post in that thread is pretty much spot on and pretty in detail. It took me an hour and forty minutes to get to the airport the other night. No left turns is LOVELY. 

One year at this point.


----------



## sunnyclimes (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes of course they have a number +971 4 390 3333

But depending on what you are asking for, if you are in Dubai, it may be better to attend in person


----------

